# Soundkarte für Hyper X Cloud 2



## Sporax (2. November 2016)

*Soundkarte für Hyper X Cloud 2*

Hallo,
ich besitze ein HyperX Cloud 2 Headset.
Ich nutze das Headset momentan statt mi der mitgelieferten 7.1 Soundkarte mit meinem onboard Sound vom ASRock Z170 Extreme4+.
Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, ob ich durch den Kauf einer Soundkarte, welche sich im 50-60€ Bereich befinden sollte, im Gegensatz zu meiner onboard Karte irgendeinen Unterschied bemerken werde?
Auf der AsRock Homepage habe ich dies über die onboard Karte herausgefunden, jedoch sagt mir das nichts.^^ 
"7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 3 & DTS Connect"

Gruß

Edit:
Könnt ihr mir auch eine Kabelverlängerung für den Klinkenstecker empfehlen?


----------



## AYAlf (2. November 2016)

*AW: Soundkarte fÃ¼r Hyper X Cloud 2*

Habe auf meinem Board auch den


7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 3 & DTS Connect

Bei mir hat der Realtek Sound gerauscht. 
Ich habe mich für eine Sound Blaster Z entschieden. 
Angeschlossen an meiner SK ist ein AKG K712 Pro bzw. beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro und ein Companion® 20 multimedia speaker system der Unterschied ist klar zu hören (der DAC von der Z ist besser).

Ich würde beim Audio Klinkenkabel | iKross 3.5mm Hi-Fi Audiokabel Male: Amazon.de: Elektronik auf alle Fälle was abgeschirmtes nehmen ...


----------



## Sporax (3. November 2016)

*AW: Soundkarte für Hyper X Cloud 2*

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Kann ich den Splitter vom HyperX an die Verlängerung anbringen, damit ich das Mikro nutzen kann?
Oder funktioniert das Mikro durch die Verlängerung dann nicht mehr?
Dem HyperX Cloud 2 wird dieser Splitter beigefügt, wenn man die USB-Soundkarte nicht nutzen will.
(Auf diesem Bild ist der Splitter unter dem Ansteck-Mikro zu sehen: https://n3.sdlcdn.com/imgs/a/4/9/Kingston-Hyperx-Cloud-2-Wired-SDL811981577-5-a2539.jpg )


----------



## JackA (3. November 2016)

*AW: Soundkarte für Hyper X Cloud 2*

Das ist ein Adapter für Flugzeugpassagiere. Oder wird der in die USB Soundkarte gesteckt?
Du bräuchtest nen 4pol 3,5mm Adapter auf 2x3pol


----------



## Sporax (3. November 2016)

*AW: Soundkarte für Hyper X Cloud 2*

Hi, dieser Adapter wird an die Audioklinke vom Headset angesteckt und der Adapter wiederum an das Frontpanel vom Rechner. Somit kann man das Mikro vom Headset benutzen.
Steckt man das Headset einfach so in die Audiobuchse kann man das Mirko nicht nutzen.
Man kann sich aussuchen, ob man das Cloud 2 über die mitgelieferte USB-Soundkarte nutzt oder per Klinkenstecker.
Das Kabel an sich ist viel zu kurz für mich, weswegen ich nach einer Verlängerung suche.
Gibt es diesen Adapter aus deinem Link auch länger?


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. November 2016)

*AW: Soundkarte für Hyper X Cloud 2*



Sporax schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich besitze ein HyperX Cloud 2 Headset.
> Ich nutze das Headset momentan statt mi der mitgelieferten 7.1 Soundkarte mit meinem onboard Sound vom ASRock Z170 Extreme4+.
> Mir stellt sich nun die Frage, ob ich durch den Kauf einer Soundkarte, welche sich im 50-60€ Bereich befinden sollte, im Gegensatz zu meiner onboard Karte irgendeinen Unterschied bemerken werde?
> ...



Mit der mitgelieferten USB-Soundkarte wird das Onboard-Audio umgangen, das hörst du also gar nicht, wenn du die mitgelieferte USB-Sounkarte nutzt. Du müsstest das Headset direkt per Klinke verbinden, erst dann könntest du den Unterschied zwischen Onboard und Soundkarte auch wirklich hören.
Das gilt auch dann, wenn du dir eine Soundkarte kaufst, diese einbaust und dann das Headset per USB verbindest... Nur hättest du dir in diesem Fall auch noch eine Soundkarte für nichts und wieder nichts gekauft.

Ich würde erstmal checken, wie das Headset mit Onboard-Audio (also per Klinke angeschlossen klingt), da könnten sich schon kleine Unterschiede zeigen – und nicht zwangsweise vorteilhaft für die USB-Soundkarte, denn die Audiosektion des ASRock-Boards ist schon recht ordentlich. Auf dem Mainboard ist auch ein Kopfhörerverstärker verbaut und"7.1"-Surround kann das Mainboard bzw. "Purity Sound 2" (die Hersteller verpassen einem ALC-Codec, ein paar Kondensatoren und eventuell einem Kopfhörerverstärker plus Software-Paket gerne wichtig klingende Namen) eventuell auch, wobei ich das nochmal checken müsste.

Eine Soundkarte könnte sich trotzdem lohnen, die Z insbesondere, wenn du auf Software-Spielereien, Surround und eine einfache Software-Bedienung beispielsweise für Bassverstärkung, etc. stehst.
Etwas qualitativ deutlich höherwertiges als diese Mittelklasse-Soundkarte würde ich aber bei dem Headset auch gar nicht mehr empfehlen... auch wenn es für den Preis sehr gut ist, so gut ist es dann auch wieder nicht. Als erstes würde ich aber mal checken, ob du denn tatsächlich eine Soundkarte kaufen willst 

Der "Splitter" ist btw. wirklich ein Flugzeugadapter, das ist nur 2 × 2-polige Klinke (Mono linker Kanal, Mono rechter Kanal) – das funktioniert nicht so, wie du dir das vorstellst  (falls da tatsächlich ein Ton rein- oder rausgeht, dann mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit in Mono). Du bräuchstest entweder ein einzelnes Klinkenkabel (Vierpol-Klinke weiblich auf zwei mal Dreipol-Klinke männlich) oder zwei einzelne (jeweils einmal Drei- oder Vierpol-Klinke weiblich auf einmal Drei- oder Vierpol-Klinke männlich). Die Kabelfernbedienung kannst du dann allerdings nicht mehr nutzen, die setzt eine USB-Verbindung voraus.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Sporax (3. November 2016)

*AW: Soundkarte für Hyper X Cloud 2*

Hi,
mit Onboard-Audio hört sich das Headset meiner Meinung nach viel klarer und besser an. 
Auch kann ich durch das "7.1 Feature" des Mainboards Gegner viel besser und präziser Orten als mit der USB-Soundkarte.
Aus diesem Grund nutze ich die USB-Soundkarte auch seit gestern nicht mehr... (wäre mir das mal früher eingefallen  )

Wäre dieses Kabel in meinem Fall hilfreich? Und gibt es soetwas auch in länger? 1-2m? ( Verlängerung + Mikro am Mainboard)
Ugreen Audiokabel 3.5mm Buchse auf Doppel 3.5mm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Mir stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, wie du bereits geschrieben hast, ob es sich bei meinem Headset lohnt 72€ für ne Soundkarte auszugeben..
(Creative Sound Blaster Z Interne Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor)


Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Phil (3. November 2016)

*AW: Soundkarte für Hyper X Cloud 2*

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass das Mainboard besser klingt als die USB-Soundkarte - die taugen meist nicht allzu viel (gibt allerdings Ausnahmen), und Onboard ist in den letzten Jahren deutlich besser geworden.
Das Kabel würde gehen, ist aber nur 20 cm lang...  Die sollte es auch in länger geben.

Ob sich die Soundkarte für dich lohnt, kann ich dir schlecht beantworten, generell sollte die schon eine ganze Ecke besser klingen und die Features sind auch nett. Ob dir der Unterschied gefällt (die Z klingt verglichen mit ausgewogen klingenden Soundkarten eher etwas wärmer/basslastiger) und der auch mit dem Headset auch so rüberkommt, dass du dafür mit gutem Gewissen ~75 Euro ausgeben würdest, kann ich schlecht entscheiden  Tendenziell hätte die Soundkarte auch noch ein wenig Luft, z.B. für einen Hi-Fi-Kopfhörer wie einen Beyerdynamic DT-770 (auch die 250 Ohm-Variante) oder vergleichbares.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Sporax (3. November 2016)

*AW: Soundkarte für Hyper X Cloud 2*

Das mit der Soundkarte muss ich mir dann noch überlegen.
Bin ich zu doof zum suchen? Finde auf Amazon nur kurze Splitter...
Diese Chinch Kabel zum Beispiel gibt es in verschiedenen längen (Chinch Kabel iglatt 2m Stereo Klinkenstecker 3.5mm auf: Amazon.de: Elektronik) aber nicht die Buchse auf Doppel Kabel...

Oder kann ich den Splitter mit so einem Kabel kombinieren, so dass die Signale fürs Mikro trotzdem weitergeleitet werden?
(KabelDirekt 1,5m Headset Verlangerung 3.5mm: Amazon.de: Elektronik)

Also: Headset an die Buchse vom 1.5m Kabel und das 1.5m Kabel an den Splitter?


----------

